# tea bag bedding



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

hi has anyone used this? if yes wheres the best place to buy?cheers

karen


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I use it. Its pretty good and the little fluffies seem to like it (although not as mch as kitchen towel they 'steal' and drag back to bed!).
I get mine from the Finacard site, along with my cardboard bedding.


----------

